
USCIS Completes the H-1B Cap Random Selection Process for FY 2017 - goshx
https://www.uscis.gov/news/alerts/uscis-completes-h-1b-cap-random-selection-process-fy-2017
======
snklee
That's 65k / 236k = 27.5% chance for petitioners without an advanced degree
from US.

------
goshx
"USCIS received over 236,000 H-1B petitions" \- wow!

